# Inside Lighting - Dry Camping



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I played around with different wattages of light bulbs for the inside of the trailer. We do alot of dry camping and I am trying to reduce the load we put on the batteries but still enjoy the perks of a trailer.

I am not sure what the factory bulbs are, but I purchased different wattages of blubs and started playing around with them. Factory bulb had 921 printed on them. Replacement bulbs can be bought at any hardware store. The are the same as the outdoor garden lights.

So I tried 4w, 7w, 9w and 11w

I think the factory bulbs are around 11w.

4w bulbs I found a bit dim but ok - But if the battery drains I think the light will be too dark for reading.

7w bulbs found to work out very well. Lots of light even with a 1/2 charged battery. Great for the twin bulb fixtures

7w bulbs also installed in the bunk house - kids love to play with the lights.

9w & 11w are bright - 9w I installed in the kitchen as task lighting.

11w - I returned to the store.

I have extra bulbs that I will play with while I am dry camping to see how they work over a period of a week. We have a 14 day dry camping trip booked.

I know it is not a big mod but I enjoy just playing around.

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Will have to put the different watt bulbs on my shopping list, since we are planning on 2 weeks at Acadia NP this fall. Also dry camping.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

I have also changed some to lower wattage mainly went to the 7 watt, and also in some I only have one bulb. seems to help out with batt drain.

Nice research you did

keivin


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi

Great MOD, did you also consider trying LED bulbs?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

A lot of the LED bulbs are directional, which puts light out of the end so that getting light directed downwards does not work as well say if you want to read a book. But they should be good for general cabin lighting. I remember someone here changed all of their bulbs to LED. need their real-life opinion.

Thor- do you still have your solar panel?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Big thumbs down on the LED's. I tried them and there is just no light output from them.
I do still have them in the front bunk of the 21RS for my daughter and they provide enough light for her to see by in the bunk with practially no draw on the batteries.
As far as task lighting or general purpose lighting, they are no good.
I did replace the fixture over the sink with a 12 inch twin tube fluorescent which I Love. Power consumption was measured at exactly half the original twin bulb fixture. and The light output or Lumens is guessed to be about double the original fixture. I can turn on that one at night and not need any others in the trailer. While these are not cheap at around 40 bucks each, I do recommend them.

Please see my previous topic Here.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

Still have the solar panel - Actually bought another one. Canadian Tire had them for 1/2 price - 15w for $79







. I also upgraded my batteries. I put a couple of big boys in 1000cca with 260min reserve time on each







. Factory battery is around 60min reserve time.

The batteries are so big I had to install 13" battery trays







. They still have plenty of room under the cover.

Regarding led bulbs - I am trying them for the outdoor lighting and tail lamps. They give off a blue/white type lighting.










To overcome the directional lighting, I am going to put foil in the inside of my lamps. I did this trick with my Mustang and the brightness increase 3 fold at least. I might try the same inside and going to a 4 watt bulb. These mods are camping with a cold beer type mod.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We love having the bright lights when camping with hook-ups. The few times a year that we dry camp, I go through and pull one of the two bulbs out of each fixture. Instant 50% savings in power.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have found that just turning most of the lights off at the fixture saves us plenty of power. In the evening, we are perfectly happy with just the light over the dinette or the sink on. Provides plenty of light for most things, and we can turn more on if needed.

I do like the idea of a flourescent light in the galley though.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Read during the day in the sunlight...drink at night. Problem solved.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also changed some of the bed area light bulbs to lower watt bulbs
and work great for us
Still thinking about doing that flourescent light over the sink Katrina









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Read during the day in the sunlight...drink at night. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we are talking









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Read during the day in the sunlight...drink at night. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it to an Outbacker to get to the root of the issue!

I love this place!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Read during the day in the sunlight...drink at night.Â Problem solved.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so simple yet makes so much sense. Does this count as a mod?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Only if you mount a beer holder on the trailer


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I'll probably change out some of the ones in the bunk area that the kids tend to leave on.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I go through and pull one of the two bulbs out of each fixture. Instant 50% savings in power.
> [snapback]111345[/snapback]​


Great minds think alike. We do the same thing. One bulb in each fixture is plenty for us when dry camping.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Read during the day in the sunlight...drink at night. Problem solved.
> ...


I vote YES!!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm gonna try these. A little circuit board full of LEDs that plugs right into the wedge base. We'll see if we can get better results from an LED for inside lightiing. Website says it was designed for spaces like campers.

Super Bright LEDs


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

The lights with the factory bulbs do seem a little bright at night. To bad there it not a dimmer, that would be a good mod.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

LED's are really made for directional applications as in a taillight that is meant to point outward only. Watch for the bulb designations as in 1156 which is a dead giveaway as that is a taillight with one element (taillight). A 1157 has 2 elements, brakes\directional plus tail light.

Also removing 1/2 the bulbs obviously reduces your drain by 50% and your light as well. Bulbs are rated in watts which is power dissapated as in why they get hot but doesn't talk to lumens which is light power. So 1/2 wattage bulbs get you more light at same 50% reduction in current drain.


----------

